# Caswell & Hazard Chemists New York and New Port RI



## ccatt (Aug 24, 2005)

Any idea as to value?

 thanks


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 24, 2005)

common bottle chris.  might be worth 5-10 dollars.


----------



## ccatt (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks diggerjeff what did those chemists produce


----------



## David E (Aug 28, 2005)

CASWELL HAZARD & Co
 (In Circle) OMNIA VINCAT LABOR
 CHEMIST NEW YORK & NEWPORT
 Label; Mensman's peptomized beef tonic
 Advertised 1879 and 1910
 New York Directories show Caswell, Hazard & Company, 1099 Broadway and 673 Sixth Ave from 1868 to 1888, the Newport relationship is unknown..
 (Long story)
 Amber 71/2"x 2 3/4"x 2 3/4"

 Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2005)

Matters which Caswell Hazard bottle you have. Some of them are fairly valuable.
 The CASWELL HAZARD & CO. CHEMISTS NEW YORK & NEWPORT in cobalt blue have been selling for $50-60.


----------



## bearswede (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw a Newport C&H with full label... "Twas a cod liver oil... I think at some point, they also bottled soda...


 Ron


----------

